# Dandelion Root



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I have just started my cut and would just like to know would dandelion root be a benifit now or when bf% is low as I am currently low 20's.

For those who have never heard of the stuff it helps with water retention.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

doesnt do much


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

robbo9 said:


> doesnt do much


i think it depends on the person as I have read some good things about it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

when ur low bf you wanna run high dandelion root, celery seed extract and plenty of vitamin C and plenty of water. should dry you out nicely. adex will help as well.

i have just got a tub of ripped freak for post holiday. have a look in to that.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You wont notice anything that high bf imo. Its used alot to good effect when very low bodyfat, hense why its a popular supplement added in the last week of a comp prep.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> when ur low bf you wanna run high dandelion root, celery seed extract and plenty of vitamin C and plenty of water. should dry you out nicely. adex will help as well.
> 
> i have just got a tub of ripped freak for post holiday. have a look in to that.


And Aquaban works brilliantly for a few days too.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> You wont notice anything that high bf imo. Its used alot to good effect when very low bodyfat, hense why its a popular supplement added in the last week of a comp prep.


thanks mate I thought it would be better later on just thought to ask


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

if you have just started your cut plenty of water and vitamin C should clear a lot of water off. and if your on cycle adex will help also.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No worries mate. Will you be doing water manipulation at the end?


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

whats a high dose classed as?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

a good dose of vit c each day will help with water retention. Dandelion didnt do a huge amount for me, but with vitc it is noticeable within 24-48 hours. I take 3000mg each day. The only trouble is that high vit dosing can interrupt anabolism, so if you are prepping for a show not the best thing to add until possibly in the last week.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

+1 on the vitamin C. I experimented last week with this and water loading and definitely managed the "grainy" look.


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I take 1000mg of vit C a day and never heard about this helping with water retention does anyone have some good reading about this subject?

Thanks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

MC-Racer said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but I take 1000mg of vit C a day and never heard about this helping with water retention does anyone have some good reading about this subject?
> 
> Thanks


vit C is known to help with water retention but from what I have used and other you should be running it at 3g plus


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok think I need to go and stock up on more Vit C then:thumb:, always thought 3000mg was overkill but I'm all for dropping as much water weight as I can.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> vit C is known to help with water retention but from what I have used and other you should be running it at 3g plus


^^^^^^^^ This

1g is not going to do anything, I normally run 3g and is noticeable pretty quickly. Currently running 4g for the additional retention caused by my quad tear and subsequent infection.


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, REPS given, appreciate it.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

MC-Racer said:


> Thanks guys, REPS given, appreciate it.


its basic info, but thanks for the rep anyway:thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MC-Racer said:


> Thanks guys, REPS given, appreciate it.


Thanks buddy.


----------

